# Are dog crates good as rat cages?



## petlover99 (May 25, 2014)

So basically me and my mum are getting rats by july and we are wondering if we 
could convert a dog crate into a rats cage. I don't have a dog crate as I don't 
have a dog but my best friend has some spare dog crates which she hardly uses 
and she is wondering if I want one of them to turn them into a rat 
cage?

So can dog crates be turned into rat cages:
Sizes are:
X 
small= size is to Daschund
Small= size is to Border terrier
Medium= size 
is to Cocker spainels
Large= size is to Labradors
X large=greyhounds

(We would mesh it of course and add levels and 
excersories) if so which size would you recommend?


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Large. Bigger is better


----------



## petlover99 (May 25, 2014)

LeStan82 said:


> Large. Bigger is better


 Are dog crates good then as rat cages as long as there like meshed and added levels etc?


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I was actually thinking about getting a dog crate as a vacation cage for my ratties since they fold up nicely. I think it would be a great idea as a cage as long as you added levels and hammocks to occupy that amount of space. Cleaning should be easy on you too since dog crates have rather large doors. I would, however, cover the outside of the cage with hardware cloth because most dog crates I've seen have very large bar spacing.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

You would definitely have to add hardware cloth as the bar spacing is too wide, and add levels some how, lots of hammocks or beds and toys. Larger crate is better as rats love to climb and need the space so the taller,bigger the better. Make use of the whole cage.


----------



## petlover99 (May 25, 2014)

LeStan82 said:


> You would definitely have to add hardware cloth as the bar spacing is too wide, and add levels some how, lots of hammocks or beds and toys. Larger crate is better as rats love to climb and need the space so the taller,bigger the better. Make use of the whole cage.


 She has two large crates like this (its the closest pics I could find). By the way is hardware cloth like mesh? Which would be the best one out of these 3 large ones? (closest pics I could fined of internet as don't have any photos of friends ones)


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Do you have the hardware cloth (wire mesh) and all of the new levels and hardware that you need? If not, you'll be better off getting a proper rat cage. People underestimate the resources that it takes to make a suitable cage.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes it is like mesh wire, you can get hardware cloth from home depot or lowes or any hardware store. any of those look like a good size. Which ever you prefer.(me personally would choose the one with the lab). If you have the room. The larger ones will cost a bit more to do the things you need to do with it but you will have a nice big cage for them. You may be able to make levels out of wire mesh as well if it sturdy enough or closet shelves(cut to fit) just some ideas.. Also any levels and ladders you make, if it is wire, cover them with fleece or some type of fabric to avoid bumblefoot. Wood levels will soil with urine and need replacing ever so often. It will be interesting to see your finished product  I would definitely price everything first, you may be able to buy a cage cheaper than to make, like cagebird said.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Also check on craigslist, sometimes you can find good deals on really large cages


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm not sure if this would be of any help, but if you can find a way to hang it into the cage, the ferret/critter nation shelves are sold online. I bought replacement shelves for my ferret nation when I first got it and they are super easy to clean and put fleece or cotton liners over. Here is the link to the one I bought. Be sure that the shelf dimensions fit your cage. These shelves are designed to be slid into holes in the ferret nation, but I'm sure they could hang just as well if you found a way to zip-tie them or fasten them to the dog crate. 

http://www.amazon.com/Ferret-Nation-Shelf-Critter/dp/B0042QGEV2


----------



## petlover99 (May 25, 2014)

LeStan82 said:


> Also check on craigslist, sometimes you can find good deals on really large cages


 I don't live in the USA so I don't have Craiglist as I live in UK.


----------



## petlover99 (May 25, 2014)

Phantom said:


> I'm not sure if this would be of any help, but if you can find a way to hang it into the cage, the ferret/critter nation shelves are sold online. I bought replacement shelves for my ferret nation when I first got it and they are super easy to clean and put fleece or cotton liners over. Here is the link to the one I bought. Be sure that the shelf dimensions fit your cage. These shelves are designed to be slid into holes in the ferret nation, but I'm sure they could hang just as well if you found a way to zip-tie them or fasten them to the dog crate.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Ferret-Nation-Shelf-Critter/dp/B0042QGEV2


 Thanks but I live in the uk


----------



## smknowitall101 (Dec 14, 2013)

If you do choose to go with the dog crate, choose the largest one. The bigger, the better. Also, research everything you will need material wise like the hardware cloth, hammocks, etc. and add up how much it will cost. You may find that it will be cheaper to just purchase a cage actually meant for rats.


----------



## petlover99 (May 25, 2014)

smknowitall101 said:


> If you do choose to go with the dog crate, choose the largest one. The bigger, the better. Also, research everything you will need material wise like the hardware cloth, hammocks, etc. and add up how much it will cost. You may find that it will be cheaper to just purchase a cage actually meant for rats.


 I cant find many good/suitable rat cages around in the UK.


----------



## Wendydp (Mar 3, 2014)

I found this link, maybe this will give you some ideas. 
http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?28795-Dog-Kennel-Cage-Update


----------



## smknowitall101 (Dec 14, 2013)

Then I'd definitely give it a go with turning the dog cage into a rattie cage  jjust choose the biggest ones and put in pots of hammocks and levels and all that good stuff


----------



## petlover99 (May 25, 2014)

smknowitall101 said:


> Then I'd definitely give it a go with turning the dog cage into a rattie cage  jjust choose the biggest ones and put in pots of hammocks and levels and all that good stuff


 Thanks I will think about it as I was searching for rat cages and I found this *http://www.amazon.co.uk/Large-ferre...UTF8&qid=1400408534&sr=8-5&keywords=rat+cages but it will probs be out of stock soon as there is only 1 left.*


----------

